# Removing skin tags at home



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Has anyone here done that? How?

I had a few burned off with a high priced sodering gun at the doctors office but I was thinking they could be frozen off with dry ice held in pliers.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I had some frozen off and Doc. told me that I could just as easy take a good clean sharp pair of snips and do that at home, so yes the ones I could do myself I have done. It is just the idea of doing it and the pain was not any worse than the freezing of them in the office.
Nancy


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Just snip them off. The skin tags have no nerve-endings, so they should not hurt. If it hurts, then you've snipped too close to your body. So, snip and cover with iodine.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

If possible tie it off tight with thread or dental floss.
It should fall off in a few days.

I've had a couple where I pinched it between my fingers for several minutes and several times during the day.
Eventually it was nothing but a dead flake of skin that rubbed off easily.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

When you tie them off, tie them at the base, super tight. I've cut them off of my husband with some scissors, and have even used and x-acto. Works well.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

You could go to the doc and have them removed OR you could try it at home and worse thing --- you would then have to go to the doctor!!


----------



## barefooted (Jul 31, 2004)

I have snipped them off before , I used a pair of small sharp scissors and I've had no problems.


----------



## B & B Farms (Jan 12, 2011)

What Tallpines said, I use Dental Floss, heard some doctor (Zorba Pastor??) on talk about it and tried it and is works well! You may need to have a friend tie them off for you, tell them to tie them tight!

Allene


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I have used really sharp, clean cuticle snippers.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Good thread, I have been wondering the same thing.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Doc told my husband to just snip them off with a pair of sharp scissors. *Remember to NOT pull up on the skin-tab as you snip or you'll cut well below the tab =OUCH bad! No big deal. If any bleeding occurs simply use pressure for a minute or two.
-scrt crk


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

When my daughter was born, she had a good sized skin tag on her neck. They tied it off and it fell off.
The problem is that now it "oozes" every so often because it is a small duct that gets clogged.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I pulled out a stitch in my armpit once. I can't imagine trying to tie dental floss on the one in my armpit myself.


----------



## MelTX (Aug 25, 2009)

Apply Vicks VapoRub for a couple of weeks and it will fall off!! Promise!! 

My mom had several on her neck removed by the doc, because they were hanging on her jewelry. I told her about VapoRub and she hasn't been back to the Dr. since. Says that it works "beautifully"!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I've cut several of them off of my husband and daughter as well. I just used sharp scissors wiped with alcohol. FYI:If they are close to the eye, be careful. Really suggest to just leave them. Lots of nerves there and a doctor may not even want to mess with them.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

MelTX said:


> Apply Vicks VapoRub for a couple of weeks and it will fall off!! Promise!!
> 
> My mom had several on her neck removed by the doc, because they were hanging on her jewelry. I told her about VapoRub and she hasn't been back to the Dr. since. Says that it works "beautifully"!


Thanks for the tip. I'll give it a try.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

I froze mine with an ice cube and then snipped it with nail clippers.
Easy.


----------

